# 더러 vs. 한테/에게



## Flooooooooor

Hi all,

In the sentence 

"나더러 움직여 달라고?" (from the Korean Language demo version of the game Undertale)

It seems like the speaker (a talking boulder) is confirming that I have requested that it move. 

Naver 국어사전 seems to confirm that 더러 is used as a 'particle' to mark the "target of an action," which in the example sentences is almost always the person to whom someone's speech is being addressed. 

So does 더러 have the same role as 한테/에게/께 in meaning? Does it sound antiquated or formal? What's it's deal?

Thank you for any help!


----------



## GDGBK

well, it is really hard to expound.. 더러 sounds a bit negative to me.
When you confirm the request that you've just been ASKED,

1) your normal reaction for confrimation ; "나 움직여 달라고?" "나보고 움직이라고 말한거야?" "나에게 움직이라고 말한거야?"

2) if you are reluctant to do so or when you were not expected to be aksed; "나 보고 움직여 달라고?" (sounds like are you telling ME?)


----------



## kenjoluma

XX더러 - related to XX's action. (XX is a person, or something personified) I think it's a bit colloquial, and it is used in a casual conversation.
 - 나더러 움직여 달라고? "You ask me to move (action)?"

XX보고 - same as above. But it is very colloquial.
XX에게 - same as 더러, but a bit broader. It also carries a bigger sense of "direction" rather than "action".
 - 나에게 움직여 달라고? (a little strange) (the verb "move" and "to me" do not mix very well... Something's missing)
 - 나에게 움직여 달라고 말했어요? (Did you say "*to me*" 'move'?) (It sounds natural) 

XX한테 - same as 에게, but it is very colloquial.
XX께 - same as 에게, but XX is someone you respect, or the elderly (e.g. to teacher, to your grandmothers, to your boss, to customers...)


----------



## Grace Yoon

더러 is almost only used in quotes when asking a favor or letting other person do something. it means to.

Eg. 그 사람이 나더러 아이유 닮았다고 했어.
     현빈 씨가 나더러 아이유 노래를 불러 달래
     나는 그 사람더러 짐을 들게 했다
     엄마가 나더러 동생한테 가방을 주라고 했어. 

-한테/에게 is broadly used as to/by/for.
그 사람한테 책을 줬어
나는 그 사람한테 얘기했어
Jerry가 Tom에게 쫓기고 있다
내가 그 사람에게 케이크를 만들어 줬어.

hope this helped


----------

